
Bastard Tetris - geocar
http://fph.altervista.org/prog/bastet.html
======
grandchild
There is also Hatetris[1], with the same premise.

Which I discovered because, for Hatetris, he wrote a nice twitter-oriented
compact binary-to-text encoding, base65536[2].

[1] [https://qntm.org/hatetris](https://qntm.org/hatetris)

[2] [https://github.com/qntm/base65536](https://github.com/qntm/base65536)

~~~
sp332
What's the version where, every time you complete a row, it just zooms out so
the row isn't complete any more?

~~~
huehehue
Futilitris!

------
andraaspar
I had to once code a ‘wheel of fortune’ UI, that simply revealed trivia in
random order. You had the perception of control: you could set a speed for the
initial spin and see it gradually stop – as if it was adhering to physical
laws – on an item that you haven't seen yet. The same item never came up
twice. You always got to see all items on the first try. It was so easy to
trick the mind into thinking you had control.

------
maaaats
It's cool to toy with Tetris. Did it myself as a student, can't remember all
the stuff I tried. But one thing I did was to make the blocks go invisible a
few seconds after landing. Fun to try and remember the state of the board.

~~~
CocaKoala
There are variations on Tetris (e.g. the Tetris Grand Master franchise) where
the game mode gets more challenging as you clear. One of the challenges is
that the board is invisible, and pieces disappear as soon as you place them;
in order to get the best ending, you have to clear a certain number of rows
_quickly enough, _while still getting tetrises_ _, while the board is
invisible. There are videos on youtube of People doing this.

Another interesting one is that it changes all of the blocks to be
monochromatic, including in the "Next Block" preview. It turns out that mode
is actually more challenging than you might think; at the speed the blocks are
dropping, you depend on peripheral vision to tell you what blocks are
upcoming, and now you have to actually examine the block to figure out what it
is instead of just knowing from the colour.

------
bayindirh
Debian & its friends have it as “bastet” package if you want to give it a try.

~~~
Athas
Even knowing what I was getting into, this game is truly infuriating! That's
quite amazing.

~~~
bayindirh
The game is very good at giving you a false hope while playing. Then it takes
the hope little by little :D

------
msvan
Flash version, if your browser still supports it:
[http://blahg.res0l.net/2009/01/bastet-bastard-
tetris/](http://blahg.res0l.net/2009/01/bastet-bastard-tetris/).

~~~
RobotCaleb
Hey, that's me! :) I haven't looked at this in ages. That's a walk down memory
lane.

~~~
Alex_Fragd
I cleared a line and got 50 points

I am declaring myself victorious

------
blktiger
If you haven't, be sure to check out Futilitris[1]. A tetris clone with a
twist.

[1]
[http://twinbeard.com/140_futilitris.html](http://twinbeard.com/140_futilitris.html)

------
stanislavb
As we are on the topic of Tetris, you can always play the good old Tetris
online here [http://www.goodoldtetris.com/](http://www.goodoldtetris.com/)

~~~
magoon
I got so excited about this, but Mobile Safari keeps zooming when I double-
press a button!

------
sprokolopolis
This is also available on the Homebrew repo for those of you on macOS. "brew
install bastet"

------
butterpear
Somewhere recently I saw a tetris variant that, in addition to normal play,
allowed for competitive play, where your opponent selects the blocks. There
was an option for playing against an AI, which seems very similar to this. I
wish I could remember what the name of it was.

------
Aardwolf
Maybe a bastard tetris can be made within these 7-bag rules:

[http://tetris.wikia.com/wiki/Random_Generator](http://tetris.wikia.com/wiki/Random_Generator)

Probably won't be very bastard at all though, e.g. there must be an I in each
group of 7

~~~
alpaca128
Yes, but at least it would be fair. I've tried Bastet for a few rounds and the
fact the game can just throw the same piece at you 5+ times in a row makes it
feel really cheap.

------
kawsper
Someone could program the strategy from this CollegeHumor episode into Bastard
Tetris:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Alw5hs0chj0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Alw5hs0chj0)

------
sneakernets
Looks like the way to get anywhere in the game is to intentionally play pieces
in odd ways to throw off the algorithm.

------
bobajeff
I'd like a port of this as a mobile web app. So I can share it with family.

------
chansecodina
I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet:
[https://xkcd.com/724/](https://xkcd.com/724/) and an implementation here:
[https://www.kongregate.com/games/banthar/hell-
tetris](https://www.kongregate.com/games/banthar/hell-tetris)

------
nurettin
tetripz! is another interesting take on the game.

